# 48.2 vs. 48.3 PSdZData CAFD Changes



## zms (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello Shawn,

My F10 550 is at the dealer today for service, I was told that they will update/reflash all ECUs with the new BMW software (don't know yet which version exactly). I used to code the car with PDSZ 47.5 (that was available through this forum), do I need to download the 48.2 now or 48.3 in order for me to recode the car? if I needed 48.3, then do I need to download 48.2 first then addon the additional files from 48.3? please PM the required links.

Many Thanks


----------



## x3ct0r (Jan 6, 2013)

I am the situation same as ZMS, too
Please send me the link


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zms said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> My F10 550 is at the dealer today for service, I was told that they will update/reflash all ECUs with the new BMW software (don't know yet which version exactly). I used to code the car with PDSZ 47.5 (that was available through this forum), do I need to download the 48.2 now or 48.3 in order for me to recode the car? if I needed 48.3, then do I need to download 48.2 first then addon the additional files from 48.3? please PM the required links.
> 
> Many Thanks





x3ct0r said:


> I am the situation same as ZMS, too
> Please send me the link


PM's sent.


----------



## dcshoes23 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## mowong99 (Jan 15, 2013)

Got your PM. Thanks a lot Shawn!


----------



## The-Professor (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

could you please send me a link to the file with the 48.2 vs. 48.3 PSdZData CAFD changes?

Thanks,
Max


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The-Professor said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you please send me a link to the file with the 48.2 vs. 48.3 PSdZData CAFD changes?
> 
> ...


Your killing me. You requested this in 3 different threads.

PM Sent.


----------



## The-Professor (Jan 16, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Your killing me. You requested this in 3 different threads.
> 
> PM Sent.




I was planing to "update" incrementally.


----------



## Black750ix (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey Shawn,
best greetings from Germany ! It´s the first time being here in this forum and I´ve got to tell you, that I´m overwhelmed by this special information about coding the BMW cars. I have changed back from Audi to BMW and missed my VCDS possibilities. I guess, you do a great job, nothing equal is being found in german forums about BMW coding.

Is it possible that you send me a link for the 48.3 PSdZData file ?

Thanks a lot...
http://s1.bimmerfest.com/forums/images/smilies/smile3453453.gif


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Black750ix said:


> Hey Shawn,
> best greetings from Germany ! It´s the first time being here in this forum and I´ve got to tell you, that I´m overwhelmed by this special information about coding the BMW cars. I have changed back from Audi to BMW and missed my VCDS possibilities. I guess, you do a great job, nothing equal is being found in german forums about BMW coding.
> 
> Is it possible that you send me a link for the 48.3 PSdZData file ?
> ...


PM sent. I gather then you already have ENET Interface cable and E-Sys.


----------



## Black750ix (Jan 16, 2013)

I´ve got this one and had it in use for my former Audi A8 (4E): http://www.vcdspro.de/produkte/vcdspro-basiskit/

I´ll try to use it with E-SYS - or doesn´t it work together ?


----------



## ilhan1103 (Dec 9, 2012)

Black750ix said:


> I´ve got this one and had it in use for my former Audi A8 (4E): http://www.vcdspro.de/produkte/vcdspro-basiskit/
> 
> I´ll try to use it with E-SYS - or doesn´t it work together ?


If I read it correctly it states an obd to USB cable. You will need an obd to Ethernet cable for esys.


----------



## Black750ix (Jan 16, 2013)

Okay,
than I need this one ? http://codecard.lt/electronics/tools/enet-cable/prod_651.html


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Black750ix said:


> Okay,
> than I need this one ? http://codecard.lt/electronics/tools/enet-cable/prod_651.html


Yes, that would work, but I would buy this one:

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=21


----------



## Black750ix (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you for your hint ! In the meantime I´ve ordered that item.


----------



## RASHID007 (Jul 14, 2012)

I have an F30 335 that had the software updated by the dealership during a service and as such lost all my previous programming.

Can somebody kindly PM me the link to 48.3 so I can fix that this weekend? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RASHID007 said:


> I have an F30 335 that had the software updated by the dealership during a service and as such lost all my previous programming.
> 
> Can somebody kindly PM me the link to 48.3 so I can fix that this weekend?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## black81 (Jan 17, 2013)

Can you send meee ,tooo a link for 48.3 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

black81 said:


> Can you send meee ,tooo a link for 48.3
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Shawn,

Can send me 48.3. :thumbup:

Thanks 
Alex


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ausfahrt said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can send me 48.3. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

*written data does not match read data?*

anyone got issue when using 48.3 psdzdata? i've got the following error when code FDL my F20; when i roll back to full set 47.7 psdzdata + 48.1 update files, everything back to normal again.


```
Caf's werden gesucht
Tal wird generiert
NCD werden gelesen
FDL CAFD-00000794-04.7A.53 signieren.
Abarbeitung wird gestartet

TAL execution started. [C205]
ExecutionID=2013/01/19-02:12:08.182
[] prepareTALExecution started
[] prepareTALExecution finished
[] prepareVehicleForCoding started
[] prepareVehicleForCoding finished
[FEM_BODY - 40] prepareECUforCoding started
[FEM_BODY - 40] prepareECUforCoding error
[FEM_BODY - 40] finalizeECUCoding started
[FEM_BODY - 40] finalizeECUCoding finished
[Exception - FEM_BODY - 40] Exception occurred: job failed with negative response error: 
 code: written data does not match read data
 description: no detailed description available; ECU: FEM_BODY_40_ETHERNET
 severity: ERROR

Timestamp: Sat Jan 19 02:12:12 CST 2013
ErrorCategory: VEHICLE_ERROR ID: 433
Class: com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.util.ResultUtil
ExecutionContext={category=TAL, ecuid=(FEM_BODY,0x40), TA_CATEGORY=cdDeploy, PROGRAMMING_STATUS=prepareECUforCoding}
[] finalizeVehicleCoding started
[] finalizeVehicleCoding finished
[] finalizeTALExecution started
[] finalizeTALExecution finished
TAL execution finished
TAL-Execution finished with status: "FinishedWithErrorInTransaction". [C207]
TAL execution finished. Duration: "5s". [C206]
Abarbeitung beendet
```


```
Transaktions-Report:       Aktion: FDL Codieren


FEM_BODY [40]
cdDeploy ProcessedWithError
   cafd_00000794-004_122_083 Not Executable
```


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

simonchs said:


> anyone got issue when using 48.3 psdzdata? i've got the following error when code FDL my F20; when i roll back to full set 47.7 psdzdata + 48.1 update files, everything back to normal again.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Yes, you are not the only one. There seems to be issues with F20 / F30 connecting at all, or codiing if connected where the car has 48.3 and 48.3 PSdZData is used.

I have no idea why though.


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, you are not the only one. There seems to be issues with F20 / F30 connecting at all, or codiing if connected where the car has 48.3 and 48.3 PSdZData is used.
> 
> I have no idea why though.


hmm.. will update e-sys to latest version works?
worth to try if there're no idea at this moment :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

simonchs said:


> hmm.. will update e-sys to latest version works?
> worth to try if there're no idea at this moment :dunno:


I don't think the E-Sys version is the issue. I am using E-Sys 3.18.4 just fine with 48.3 PSdZData on my F10 with 47.7 on it. If it was the issue, I think it would not work for any chassis. The problem seems isolated the to 48.3 F20 PSdZData used with an F20 / F30 also with 48.3 on it. Hopefully, the next ISTA/P / PSdZData version will correct this.


----------



## akiss (May 20, 2012)

simonchs said:


> anyone got issue when using 48.3 psdzdata? i've got the following error when code FDL my F20; when i roll back to full set 47.7 psdzdata + 48.1 update files, everything back to normal again.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I know the solution to this one! They implemented a new check within PSDZ-data to check if you are allowed to use E-Sys and have a valid EST token for it.

It's not depending on the car type you've want to code, it would work with an older version of PSDZ data, but than your code would be to new...

Andy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akiss said:


> I know the solution to this one! They implemented a new check within PSDZ-data to check if you are allowed to use E-Sys and have a valid EST token for it.
> 
> It's not depending on the car type you've want to code, it would work with an older version of PSDZ data, but than your code would be to new...
> 
> Andy


But why does it seem to affect only F20 / F30? I am using 48.3 PSdZData with E-Sys 3.18.4, and with 47.7 on my car, and I am not having any problems?

Does the Code Away.est not pass this validity check?

What is the solution then? A new updated Token?


----------



## akiss (May 20, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> But why does it seem to affect only F20 / F30? I am using 48.3 PSdZData with E-Sys 3.18.4, and with 47.7 on my car, and I am not having any problems?
> 
> Does the Code Away.est not pass this validity check?
> 
> What is the solution then? A new updated Token?


There is a specific file in each car type PSDZ data which is used for coding and sending the programming into your car. And this one is checking for a specific class within E-Sys and if it's not the one expected, you'll get this error and that's the ONLY place this error occurs.

Only an older PSDZ data (without this check) or a new token/patch for E-Sys resolves it.

Andy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akiss said:


> There is a specific file in each car type PSDZ data which is used for coding and sending the programming into your car. And this one is checking for a specific class within E-Sys and if it's not the one expected, you'll get this error and that's the ONLY place this error occurs.
> 
> Only an older PSDZ data (without this check) or a new token/patch for E-Sys resolves it.
> 
> Andy


Interesting. So you found this in the 48.3 F20 PSdZData I take it. Did you, or can you, check the 48.3 F10 PSdZData, and see if it too contains this new check?

Aside from this error where you can't save FDL Changes, there is a rash of people all of a sudden having issues even connecting to F20 / F30 cars with 48.3 PSdZData. Do you know if this is the same or related issue, or something different altogether?


----------



## akiss (May 20, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Interesting. So you found this in the 48.3 F20 PSdZData I take it. Did you, or can you, check the 48.3 F10 PSdZData, and see if it too contains this new check?
> 
> Aside from this error where you can't save FDL Changes, there is a rash of people all of a sudden having issues even connecting to F20 / F30 cars with 48.3 PSdZData. Do you know if this is the same or related issue, or something different altogether?


Yes, I've found a change (they added another check) in PSDZ 48.3 data for F020 only! :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

So basically any new PSDZdata from this point after 48.3 will require a new token to make it work. This is a major road block. I guess Akiss we will be hitting you up for your new tokens.


----------



## bmwcoding (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

can you please send me your 48.3.-link please?

thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwcoding said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you please send me your 48.3.-link please?
> 
> thx


PM sent.


----------



## Beer55 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello Shawn can i have the link for 48.3? ;-)


----------



## zenradical (May 20, 2007)

Shawn,

Would you please send me the link to 48.3?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

hello akiss, mind to share the new EST token file?


----------



## akiss (May 20, 2012)

simonchs said:


> hello akiss, mind to share the new EST token file?


Hi,

no sorry, that was a lot of effort to work these things out, offer -> send PM.

Token alone won't help, new patch also needed...

Andy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Beer55 said:


> Hello Shawn can i have the link for 48.3? ;-)





zenradical said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Would you please send me the link to 48.3?
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

simonchs said:


> hello akiss, mind to share the new EST token file?


The day's of Free Tokens are over.

The original Code Away.EST that was leaked, which a great many people benefited from, has reached the end of it's life. People are just going to have to accept the fact that going forward. if they want to continue to use newer PSdZData, and newer versions of E-Sys which are required for Flashing Firmware, it is going to cost them 50 Euro / $65 USD for a Patch / Token good for 12 months.

The Patch / Token cost is still a fraction of what "professional" coders charge to code cars, and you get a full years worth of use out of it, rather than just one time.

E-Sys with ENET is still a bargain.


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> The day's of Free Tokens are over.
> 
> The original Code Away.EST that was leaked, which a great many people benefited from, has reached the end of it's life. People are just going to have to accept the fact that going forward. if they want to continue to use newer PSdZData, and newer versions of E-Sys which are required for Flashing Firmware, it is going to cost them 50 Euro / $65 USD for a Patch / Token good for 12 months.
> 
> ...


still a reasonable cost, even for my personal own use


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

I just wonder if new psdzdata comes out, Will this token if we purchase be still functional if they start changing it for the F10? I mean do we have to keep purchasing new ones as each new rendition of data comes along?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cn555ic said:


> I just wonder if new psdzdata comes out, Will this token if we purchase be still functional if they start changing it for the F10? I mean do we have to keep purchasing new ones as each new rendition of data comes along?


What you are buying is basically one-year of E-Sys use for a specific version of E-Sys (e.g. E-Sys 3.22.5). If PSdZData changes require updates to the Patch / Token, I have seen where he will send his customers updates to keep them running.

What is won't get you is use of a newer version of E-Sys should one be released (e.g. E-Sys 3.22.6). That would require another Patch / Token Purchase.

Of course there are no guarantee's. If future security changes become impossible to circumvent, than there is not much that can be done, although I think the chances of that are slim.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> The day's of Free Tokens are over.
> 
> The original Code Away.EST that was leaked, which a great many people benefited from, has reached the end of it's life. People are just going to have to accept the fact that going forward. if they want to continue to use newer PSdZData, and newer versions of E-Sys which are required for Flashing Firmware, it is going to cost them 50 Euro / $65 USD for a Patch / Token good for 12 months.
> 
> ...


bad news:dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> bad news:dunno:


Sorry. I will ask about special China pricing as I know the cost is a much bigger burden for you folks.


----------



## ello888 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Shawn..

If 48.3 is a problem, which is the latest version that will not have a problem. Is it 48.1? If so, can you PM me pls?

I only have 47.5 which is fine on my f10. But I need newer PSDZATA for a F30 I am about to code so knowing this 48.3 problem, I better downgrade my PSDZATA to one that will work.

Thanks


----------



## kon (Jan 6, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> What you are buying is basically one-year of E-Sys use for a specific version of E-Sys (e.g. E-Sys 3.22.5). If PSdZData changes require updates to the Patch / Token, I have seen where he will send his customers updates to keep them running.
> 
> What is won't get you is use of a newer version of E-Sys should one be released (e.g. E-Sys 3.22.6). That would require another Patch / Token Purchase.
> 
> Of course there are no guarantee's. If future security changes become impossible to circumvent, than there is not much that can be done, although I think the chances of that are slim.


Sounded more like one version of esys usage, if during the year a new version is release then will get a new version & token?

just don't quite get how the "one year usage" is implemented unless the token is set to expire on a specific date?


----------



## kon (Jan 6, 2013)

ello888 said:


> Hi Shawn..
> 
> If 48.3 is a problem, which is the latest version that will not have a problem. Is it 48.1? If so, can you PM me pls?
> 
> ...


48.3 is not a problem with F10 yet.

F20/F30 with F020-12-505 is 48.3 which will require a newer version of esys & 48.3, any F20/F30 with lower I-level than this can continue to use 48.1 (not much word about 48.2)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ello888 said:


> Hi Shawn..
> 
> If 48.3 is a problem, which is the latest version that will not have a problem. Is it 48.1? If so, can you PM me pls?
> 
> ...


For F10, 48.3 should be all right, but I PM'd you 48.1 just in case.


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

kon said:


> Sounded more like one version of esys usage, if during the year a new version is release then will get a new version & token?
> 
> just don't quite get how the "one year usage" is implemented unless the token is set to expire on a specific date?


yes, seems the .est token file is a kind of xml file. it's a plain text file with some encrypted key, for example you can open the Code Away.est with notepad, and there are "EST NotValidBefore="2011-09-01" NotValidAfter="2031-10-30"" inside, you can see the token valid date


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kon said:


> Sounded more like one version of esys usage, if during the year a new version is release then will get a new version & token?
> 
> just don't quite get how the "one year usage" is implemented unless the token is set to expire on a specific date?


It is one version of E-Sys, and you are not entitled to any Patch / Token for a newer E-Sys version.

The Token does expire. It has a Validity Period. Open up the EST file in notepad and you will see something like this:

EST NotValidBefore="2013-01-09" NotValidAfter="2014-01-09"


----------



## akiss (May 20, 2012)

Right now in V48.3 the new check can be found:

F001 - NO
F010 - NO
F020 - YES
F025 - NO
K001 - NO
RR01- NO

Andy


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Okay. I will downgrade back to 48.1 for now until most of the chasis utilizes this new check. As for the price of this token offered by Akiss, I think it's beyond fair and very reasonable.


----------



## kon (Jan 6, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is one version of E-Sys, and you are not entitled to any Patch / Token for a newer E-Sys version.
> 
> The Token does expire. It has a Validity Period. Open up the EST file in notepad and you will see something like this:
> 
> EST NotValidBefore="2013-01-09" NotValidAfter="2014-01-09"





simonchs said:


> yes, seems the .est token file is a kind of xml file. it's a plain text file with some encrypted key, for example you can open the Code Away.est with notepad, and there are "EST NotValidBefore="2011-09-01" NotValidAfter="2031-10-30"" inside, you can see the token valid date


Thanks! local dealer are currently at 504, so we're safe (for the very short term)


----------



## crazyiven (Sep 2, 2012)

Shawn,

Would you please send me the link to 48.3? And i think a one year fee for this effort in keeping it up2date is ok ... if i ran into my first f20/f30 where i need 48.3, i'll contact akiss 

Thanks
crazyiven


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crazyiven said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Would you please send me the link to 48.3? And i think a one year fee for this effort in keeping it up2date is ok ... if i ran into my first f20/f30 where i need 48.3, i'll contact akiss
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## rs84107 (Jan 20, 2013)

i updated to 48.3 for my f10. did the usual changes and boom, my speedo has died on me. i get an idrive error message saying the that speedo needs a software update and another idrive error message that says that the configuration is incorrect.

the speedo currently shows the speed but everything else is dead. so is the HUD... and my service intervals have been resetted too..

i had the latest sw update from bmw (november 2012 on a 2012 build) so i had to update to 48.3.. 47.5 was not working for me anymore...

if i read the coding data for kombi, there are no cafd files there i can change.... very strange.. i guess it has something to do with the the speedo crashing..

i have tried to use tool32 to read the fault codes in teh memory. when i try to load f01.prg, the program just hangs there for minutes... so that route did not help me further..


i am giving the car a good long good-night sleep, hoping that things get resetted at night. 

will post tomorrow morning if it works or wehter i took the car back to the garage.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

What did you do? THis looks to be your first time coding right so I think you probably FUBAR something during the coding process..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rs84107 said:


> i updated to 48.3 for my f10. did the usual changes and boom, my speedo has died on me. i get an idrive error message saying the that speedo needs a software update and another idrive error message that says that the configuration is incorrect.
> 
> the speedo currently shows the speed but everything else is dead. so is the HUD... and my service intervals have been resetted too..
> 
> ...


You need to add the CAFD back to KOMBI and VO Code the ECU:

Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read VCM => Left-Click on KOMBI => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD matching your I-Level => Select OK => Right-Click on KOKBI (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

To determine your I-Level, go to VCM Module => VCM Master Tab => click Read under I-Steps. The I-Step (current) is the one you want to match when you select the CAFD from the "Detect CAF for SWE" options (e.g. F001-08-09-550).


----------



## rs84107 (Jan 20, 2013)

cn555ic said:


> What did you do? THis looks to be your first time coding right so I think you probably FUBAR something during the coding process..


nope, not my first time. have coded in the past (for myself and others) but this is the first time i have encountered some issues. Had to code my car again because i got a software update earlier in november.



shawnsheridan said:


> You need to add the CAFD back to KOMBI and VO Code the ECU:
> 
> Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read VCM => Left-Click on KOMBI => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD matching your I-Level => Select OK => Right-Click on KOKBI (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.
> 
> To determine your I-Level, go to VCM Module => VCM Master Tab => click Read under I-Steps. The I-Step (current) is the one you want to match when you select the CAFD from the "Detect CAF for SWE" options (e.g. F001-08-09-550).


thanks for your help.

the I-Level: is that the Fxxx-12-11-505? this is what i see at the bottom right of e-sys when i am connected to the car?


----------



## akiss (May 20, 2012)

rs84107 said:


> nope, not my first time. have coded in the past (for myself and others) but this is the first time i have encountered some issues. Had to code my car again because i got a software update earlier in november.
> 
> thanks for your help.
> 
> the I-Level: is that the Fxxx-12-11-505? this is what i see at the bottom right of e-sys when i am connected to the car?


Yes, correct, that's the I-Level = Integration Level

Andy


----------



## PeterC4 (Mar 19, 2011)

cn555ic said:


> Out of all the F series cars that I coded this check engine light appeared only once...Have no idea what it was but after a day the check engine light cleared on its own...I was puzzled to why it appeared in the first place, but in my case I did not even mess with the VO coding...Either way like I said it cleared itself after a day from what the person told me that I coded the car for.


Sometimes when the check engine light goes off, the fault is still there. An OBDII reader will tell you what it is, even if the light is off. It's the best way to know and I have had this on my 535 when after a tune I installed and the gasket around the air box was not installed correctly. I got a mass air flow sensor fault. Even though the light went off, I still read the code. Best to find out what it is.


----------



## PeterC4 (Mar 19, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> It does not need to match, but generally speaking the PSdZData version needs to be >= the last ISTA/P version used to program the car.
> 
> In some cases you can get away with using an older PSdZData version if none of the ECU's on your specific chassis / vehicle options received an update in the newer ISTA/P version on the car compared to the PSdZData version you are using.


Hmmm, I think I get it. Are you saying if the module you are trying to code was not updated, you can code it with an older version of PSdZData?


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

PeterC4 said:


> Hmmm, I think I get it. Are you saying if the module you are trying to code was not updated, you can code it with an older version of PSdZData?


That is correct. With the latest large update of the 5-series to 48.2 many cars actually left their dealerships with 48.3. The difference between 48.2 and 48.3 was minor and the majority of the ECUs could still be coded with 48.2 because 48.3 didn't update them.

Sean


----------



## PeterC4 (Mar 19, 2011)

ImSW1 said:


> That is correct. With the latest large update of the 5-series to 48.2 many cars actually left their dealerships with 48.3. The difference between 48.2 and 48.3 was minor and the majority of the ECUs could still be coded with 48.2 because 48.3 didn't update them.
> 
> Sean


Thanks. Now, am I correct to assume if the module you are trying to modify has been updated, then you may not recognize or find it?


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

PeterC4 said:


> Thanks. Now, am I correct to assume if the module you are trying to modify has been updated, then you may not recognize or find it?


If you are trying to modify an ECU that has been updated to a later i-step which is higher than you have, E-Sys will throw an error at the "read coding data (from memory, may not be exact wording)" stage (see attached picture). You won't be able to modify that ECU until you get updated psdzdata.

Sean


----------



## PeterC4 (Mar 19, 2011)

ImSW1 said:


> If you are trying to modify an ECU that has been updated to a later i-step which is higher than you have, E-Sys will throw an error at the "read coding data (from memory, may not be exact wording)" stage (see attached picture). You won't be able to modify that ECU until you get updated psdzdata.
> 
> Sean


I see. So, if you have a fully updated PSdZ file then you shouldn't run into that problem. If you do get that error, do you get an irreversible error, or do you just fail to change the code and all is well?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

PeterC4 said:


> I see. So, if you have a fully updated PSdZ file then you shouldn't run into that problem. If you do get that error, do you get an irreversible error, or do you just fail to change the code and all is well?


If you get that error you wont be able to code the car and nothing happens as no codes are written to FDL and all is well..


----------



## Black750ix (Jan 16, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, that would work, but I would buy this one:
> 
> http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=21


Hello,
can I use this one with E-Sys for my second car - BMW 335i convertible (E93) too ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Black750ix said:


> Hello,
> can I use this one with E-Sys for my second car - BMW 335i convertible (E93) too ?


No. You need NCS Expert and a K+DCAN Cable for Exx Coding. You can get that cable too frone One-Stop Electronics.


----------



## rs84107 (Jan 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to add the CAFD back to KOMBI and VO Code the ECU:
> 
> Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read VCM => Left-Click on KOMBI => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD matching your I-Level => Select OK => Right-Click on KOKBI (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.
> 
> To determine your I-Level, go to VCM Module => VCM Master Tab => click Read under I-Steps. The I-Step (current) is the one you want to match when you select the CAFD from the "Detect CAF for SWE" options (e.g. F001-08-09-550).


Dont want to be a PITA but i would appreciate if i understood what i did earlier so that I can avoid this in the future and help others..

so whilst programming, i lost the CAFD for kombi.
1) why did i lose the CAFD? is it normal? did i try to programme something i was not allowed to programme to my car?
2) by adding the CAFD back to KOMBI, what was I doing? was I taking an offline binary file and flashing the ECU of the speedo? 
3) when i could choose the CAFD file, I had a list of lots of CAFDs to choose from? where are these files from? are they from teh psdzdata? why are they historically saved on my computer? or do the latest versions of psdzdata contain all teh cafd files from previous versions?

I would appreciate if someone could help me understand this a bit better!

thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Black750ix (Jan 16, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. You need NCS Expert and a K+DCAN Cable for Exx Coding. You can get that cable too frone One-Stop Electronics.


Okay, thanks for this information, but where can I get the NCS Expert ?


----------



## sergis (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Shawn,may I ask for sending me 48.3 link please?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

sergis said:


> Hi Shawn,may I ask for sending me 48.3 link please?


Links are down for the moment..:thumbdwn:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry. I will ask about special China pricing as I know the cost is a much bigger burden for you folks.


Special China Pricing is 155 Chinese Yuan (RMB).


----------



## sergis (Nov 22, 2012)

cn555ic said:


> Links are down for the moment..:thumbdwn:


It is bad news!


----------



## sergis (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello Sean. Whether it is possible to include video in movement on HU_NBT? Excuse for bad English I from Russia.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sergis said:


> Hi Shawn,may I ask for sending me 48.3 link please?





sergis said:


> It is bad news!





cn555ic said:


> Links are down for the moment..:thumbdwn:


I'm back in the game, baby!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sergis said:


> Hi Shawn,may I ask for sending me 48.3 link please?


PM Sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sergis said:


> Hello Sean. Whether it is possible to include video in movement on HU_NBT? Excuse for bad English I from Russia.


With NBT, you can get USB Video by coding the following:

HU_NBT > 3003 > API_USB_VIDEO > both 
HU_NBT > 3000 > ENT_CODEC_XVID > aktiv
HU_NBT > 3000 > ENT_CODEC_VCD > aktiv
HU_NBT > 3000 > ENT_MC_VIDEO_SUPPORT > aktiv

See this Thread:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=7302788


----------



## kon (Jan 6, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I'm back in the game, baby!


new host? :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kon said:


> new host? :thumbup:


Same host for now. Turns out it was a Technical Problem with some IP Filtering, and not that I was terminated. So, I'm back up for now, but with a new unfiltered IP address.


----------



## sergis (Nov 22, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> With NBT, you can get USB Video by coding the following:
> 
> HU_NBT > 3003 > API_USB_VIDEO > both
> HU_NBT > 3000 > ENT_CODEC_XVID > aktiv
> ...


Thanks. I meant dvd in movement.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sergis said:


> Thanks. I meant dvd in movement.


DVD In-Motion for NBT:

HU_NBT	SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX = Werte= FF
HU_NBT	SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN = Werte= FF
HU_NBT	VIDEO_HANDBRAKE = nicht_aktiv


----------



## sergis (Nov 22, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> DVD In-Motion for NBT:
> 
> HU_NBT	SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MAX = Werte= FF
> HU_NBT	SPEEDLOCK_X_KMH_MIN = Werte= FF
> HU_NBT	VIDEO_HANDBRAKE = nicht_aktiv


Thanks I will try.


----------



## kon (Jan 6, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Same host for now. Turns out it was a Technical Problem with some IP Filtering, and not that I was terminated. So, I'm back up for now, but with a new unfiltered IP address.


:thumbup: could we share the link to those who ask for it? what's the new IP, may I ask?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kon said:


> :thumbup: could we share the link to those who ask for it? what's the new IP, may I ask?


PM sent.


----------



## pintapunta (Jan 24, 2013)

What is the latest version for F30/F20 models, is it 48.3? Do you have the 48.3 files? If they update the ISTA version later on while in repair I guess the moding files will remain or do I need to re-code/re-edit the files and upload again?


----------



## ponch (Jan 25, 2013)

Shawn. i just got 2013 F10 and ordered my cable. while i wait for cable to get here, i have already installed esys with 47.5. I think i might need the 48.1 right? I so do you have the one that will work? 

Thank you....:thumbup:


----------



## kon (Jan 6, 2013)

ponch said:


> Shawn. i just got 2013 F10 and ordered my cable. while i wait for cable to get here, i have already installed esys with 47.5. I think i might need the 48.1 right? I so do you have the one that will work?
> 
> Thank you....:thumbup:


For F10, you can go straight to 48.3


----------



## kon (Jan 6, 2013)

pintapunta said:


> What is the latest version for F30/F20 models, is it 48.3? Do you have the 48.3 files? If they update the ISTA version later on while in repair I guess the moding files will remain or do I need to re-code/re-edit the files and upload again?


48.1 if your i-step is below or equal to F020-12-11-504, you can also continue to use esys 3.18.4... if your istep is any higher, you'll need a new token for esys and psdzdata48.3


----------



## jjangbuy (Jan 25, 2013)

dear shawnsheridan 
i want psdz 48.3 
i have psdz 48.2 
add file give me? 
please


----------



## taingster (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello coders. Would someone kindly send me the upgraded link to psdzdata 81.2 and 81.3 data to [email protected] I don't have enough post for PM. I will return the favor back if it ever arises. Thank you.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Bimmer App


----------



## kaxasia (Jan 11, 2013)

shawnsheridan. can you give me link for psdzdata48.3 ? thanks . best regard


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kon said:


> 48.1 if your i-step is below or equal to F020-12-11-504, you can also continue to use esys 3.18.4... if your istep is any higher, you'll need a new token for esys and psdzdata48.3


I think 48.2 is also affected, so I would say only <= F020-12-11-502 can use 48.1 PSdZData.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pintapunta said:


> What is the latest version for F30/F20 models, is it 48.3? Do you have the 48.3 files? If they update the ISTA version later on while in repair I guess the moding files will remain or do I need to re-code/re-edit the files and upload again?





ponch said:


> Shawn. i just got 2013 F10 and ordered my cable. while i wait for cable to get here, i have already installed esys with 47.5. I think i might need the 48.1 right? I so do you have the one that will work?
> 
> Thank you....:thumbup:





jjangbuy said:


> dear shawnsheridan
> i want psdz 48.3
> i have psdz 48.2
> add file give me?
> please





taingster said:


> Hello coders. Would someone kindly send me the upgraded link to psdzdata 81.2 and 81.3 data to [email protected] I don't have enough post for PM. I will return the favor back if it ever arises. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Bimmer App





kaxasia said:


> shawnsheridan. can you give me link for psdzdata48.3 ? thanks . best regard


PM's sent.


----------



## taingster (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you so much Shawn!

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Bimmer App


----------



## ha.dampf (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello shawnsheridan. 
can you give me link for psdzdata48.3 ? thanks.

best regard


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ha.dampf said:


> Hello shawnsheridan.
> can you give me link for psdzdata48.3 ? thanks.
> 
> best regard


The F20 / F30 48.3 PSdZData has new increased Token security measures, which requires a new updated E-Sys Patch and EST Token, as the as the Code Away.EST Token freely distributed with E-Sys 3.18.4 no longer works. So, if you want 48.3, you will need to purchase an updated Patch / Token.

Do you still want 48.3 and contact for new updated E-Sys Patch and EST Token?


----------



## PeterC4 (Mar 19, 2011)

Shawn, 

New data needed. Got my car back after being recoded and the existing 47.5 files will not code the HUD or related functions. The other thing...my DVD in motion disc does not activate the DVD player any more. I will try it again but I will likely need to code it. 
Shawn can you help me with new PSdZData?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PeterC4 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> New data needed. Got my car back after being recoded and the existing 47.5 files will not code the HUD or related functions. The other thing...my DVD in motion disc does not activate the DVD player any more. I will try it again but I will likely need to code it.
> Shawn can you help me with new PSdZData?


PM sent.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Shawn,
Getting Jan build 550ix next week. I have 48.1. Do I need the update to 48.3? Also where is the latest cheat sheet posted? The latest thread is showing new HUD coding. I am really looking for the M-sport display.

Going to do the Dinan Stage 2 first, then I will try every code I can. I will post all updates that I find.
Tx,
ER


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

spadae2 said:


> Shawn,
> Getting Jan build 550ix next week. I have 48.1. Do I need the update to 48.3? Also where is the latest cheat sheet posted? The latest thread is showing new HUD coding. I am really looking for the M-sport display.
> 
> Going to do the Dinan Stage 2 first, then I will try every code I can. I will post all updates that I find.
> ...


Wouldn't hurt to 48.3 since your car is so new.

Before you get the Dinan Stage 2 can you do a full read of the car and save the .ncd files? Then after you get the Dinan Stage 2 do another full read of the car and send both sets of the files to me? I'd like to see what changes the Dinan coding makes; and with both sets of files we (Shawn, JEG23 and myself) can do a comparison of the before and after? It may help us get an idea of how Dinan kills the speed limiter.

Sean


----------



## f30fred (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello Shawn,
i kindly ask for the same, because my F30 got a software update during the 30.000 km maintenance.
my last state is 47.5,maybe a update is enough
Thanks a lot


----------



## ha.dampf (Nov 24, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> The F20 / F30 48.3 PSdZData has new increased Token security measures, which requires a new updated E-Sys Patch and EST Token, as the as the Code Away.EST Token freely distributed with E-Sys 3.18.4 no longer works. So, if you want 48.3, you will need to purchase an updated Patch / Token.
> 
> Do you still want 48.3 and contact for new updated E-Sys Patch and EST Token?


Hi Shawn,
could you please send me the links for the new world: 48.3, 3.22 Esys, and contact to purchase the patch and new token. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spadae2 said:


> Shawn,
> Getting Jan build 550ix next week. I have 48.1. Do I need the update to 48.3? Also where is the latest cheat sheet posted? The latest thread is showing new HUD coding. I am really looking for the M-sport display.
> 
> Going to do the Dinan Stage 2 first, then I will try every code I can. I will post all updates that I find.
> ...





f30fred said:


> Hello Shawn,
> i kindly ask for the same, because my F30 got a software update during the 30.000 km maintenance.
> my last state is 47.5,maybe a update is enough
> Thanks a lot





ha.dampf said:


> Hi Shawn,
> could you please send me the links for the new world: 48.3, 3.22 Esys, and contact to purchase the patch and new token. Thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## PeterC4 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Have I done the wrong thing?*

Downloaded and extracted the files, but it reads F020. Will this work for an F10? It doesn't when I hooked up this morning.


----------



## PeterC4 (Mar 19, 2011)

PeterC4 said:


> Downloaded and extracted the files, but it reads F020. Will this work for an F10? It doesn't when I hooked up this morning.


Hold it...I may have extracted the files incorrectly. Will try again.


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

*F010-12-11-503 ?*

Is going from I-Step F010-12-07-533 to F010-12-11-503 a downgrade ?. I just back my car from service and is curious to know. Does this mean I need 48.3 to recode ?. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrbombastic said:


> Is going from I-Step F010-12-07-533 to F010-12-11-503 a downgrade ?. I just back my car from service and is curious to know. Does this mean I need 48.3 to recode ?. thanks


It is an upgrade. You went from a July 2012 release to a November 2012 release.

Yes, you now need 48.3 PSdZData.


----------



## mrbombastic (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you Shawn.


----------



## f30fred (Oct 2, 2012)

*Thank you very much*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


 Thank you, already downloaded and unrared it.


----------



## dumitru.o (Dec 12, 2012)

hi shawn 

can i have the links for the 48.3 ?

thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dumitru.o said:


> hi shawn
> 
> can i have the links for the 48.3 ?
> 
> thank you


PM sent.


----------



## dumitru.o (Dec 12, 2012)

thank you very much, highly appreciated, as usual!

greetings from Romania


----------



## xklusiv (Oct 11, 2012)

hi shawn 

can i have the links for the 48.3 ?

thank you


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Where is the latest F10 worksheet, I have one from April, is that the latest?
TX


----------



## jeanstein (Jan 28, 2013)

*Psdzdata*

HI,
Can I have the latest PSDZDATA Link?
Thanks in advance and Great Job we all appreciate it.
Regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jeanstein said:


> HI,
> Can I have the latest PSDZDATA Link?
> Thanks in advance and Great Job we all appreciate it.
> Regards,


PM sent.


----------



## jeanstein (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for your Light speed reply


----------



## bassebas (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi shawn 

can i have the links for the 48.3 ?

thank you


----------



## vishyvich (Jan 12, 2013)

*Link*

Can I have the link for the daten please.
thank you


----------



## kilerowaty (Jan 26, 2013)

Can you PM me the link for 48.3. Thank you in advance


----------



## Skyline1337 (Feb 6, 2013)

Can someone PM me the link for the newest SP-Daten please 
The link for the newest version of ESys (incl. free token) would be nice, too 

Do you have access to BMW Tools 2.12?


Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fontana302 said:


> Can I have link to E89 SP-Daten v48.3 Thanks





vishyvich said:


> Can I have the link for the daten please.
> thank you





kilerowaty said:


> Can you PM me the link for 48.3. Thank you in advance


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Skyline1337 said:


> Can someone PM me the link for the newest SP-Daten please
> The link for the newest version of ESys (incl. free token) would be nice, too
> 
> Do you have access to BMW Tools 2.12?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## pctech (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn

Can you PM me the link for latest Psdzdata?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pctech said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can you PM me the link for latest Psdzdata?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mycroftxxx (Feb 7, 2013)

*New 535i GT*

I'm the proud owner of a new 2013 535i GT. I picked up the BMW INPA / Ediabas K+DCAN USB Interface cable from One-Stop electronics. I really want to get rid of some of the annoyances with the console popups. Shawn, could you enlighten me on where I might be able to find the e-sys and pzd data files. If I need to purchase a token for a year I will. Thanks in advance for a leg up.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mycroftxxx said:


> I'm the proud owner of a new 2013 535i GT. I picked up the BMW INPA / Ediabas K+DCAN USB Interface cable from One-Stop electronics. I really want to get rid of some of the annoyances with the console popups. Shawn, could you enlighten me on where I might be able to find the e-sys and pzd data files. If I need to purchase a token for a year I will. Thanks in advance for a leg up.


Why did you buy a K+DCAN USB Interface cable?

This is for use with older Exx Chassis.

For Fxx chassis, you needed to buy an ENET Cable like this:

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=21

PM sent.


----------



## mycroftxxx (Feb 7, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why did you buy a K+DCAN USB Interface cable?
> 
> This is for use with older Exx Chassis.
> 
> ...


I screwed up. I read as much as I could, but I was still flying blind. I'll grab the other cable and start over. Once I get my feet wet and comfortable coding, I'll be able to do other cars besides my own I guess. Thanks Shawn for the help!


----------



## ledinblue (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello!

Can you PM me the link for latest Psdzdata?

Thanks!


----------



## Ausfahrt (May 3, 2002)

Shawn,

Can you PM me the link for latest Psdzdata again please. My hard drive crashed and I didn't have those files saved.

Alex


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ledinblue said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can you PM me the link for latest Psdzdata?
> 
> Thanks!





Ausfahrt said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you PM me the link for latest Psdzdata again please. My hard drive crashed and I didn't have those files saved.
> 
> Alex


PM's sent.


----------



## Atsiekratsie (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello Shawn,

Keep up the good work!

Can you send the latest Psdzdata download link? On USENET the latest version files are "PSdZ Data 48.1 Upgrade from 47.5". Could you also send me the information on how to get a new token? My F30 got updated a week ago and now I am missing [cafd_000000f9-007_003_020] :-((


----------



## Atsiekratsie (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello Shawn,

Keep up the good work!

Can you send the latest Psdzdata download link? On USENET the latest version files are "PSdZ Data 48.1 Upgrade from 47.5". Could you also send me the information on how to get a new token? My F30 got updated a week ago and now I am missing [cafd_000000f9-007_003_020] :-((


----------



## x5japan (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello!

I have psdzdata48.3.and E-sys 3.22.But I don't have New EST token.(Now I use E-sys3.18.4 and psdzdata 48.1 with craked Est token)
The car of My frend is F20(my 2013)

Somewhere can I get EST token for 48.3.Someone know how much that.

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Atsiekratsie said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> Can you send the latest Psdzdata download link? On USENET the latest version files are "PSdZ Data 48.1 Upgrade from 47.5". Could you also send me the information on how to get a new token? My F30 got updated a week ago and now I am missing [cafd_000000f9-007_003_020] :-((


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x5japan said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have psdzdata48.3.and E-sys 3.22.But I don't have New EST token.(Now I use E-sys3.18.4 and psdzdata 48.1 with craked Est token)
> The car of My frend is F20(my 2013)
> ...


E-Sys Patch for one version of E-Sys with EST Token Valid for 1 Year from Issue Date for 50€ / $65 / ¥155.

I have replied to your PM for the Patch / Token source.


----------



## pintapunta (Jan 24, 2013)

What happens if the dealer updates the car later on, are the changes gone?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pintapunta said:


> What happens if the dealer updates the car later on, are the changes gone?


If they program your car with new ISTA/P version, yes, all FDL Coding will be reset to their VO defaults. You will have to recode everything.


----------



## vitchie (Jan 9, 2013)

Please send me the link to 48.3. Am I correct that I can use 48.3 with e-sys 3.18.4 on my car that has i-level F020-12-11-505?

Do I need to buy a token or anything if I still use e-sys 3.18.4?

Do I just copy the psdzdata over my existing 48.2 files and run e-sys again?

Sorry about all the questions!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vitchie said:


> Please send me the link to 48.3. Am I correct that I can use 48.3 with e-sys 3.18.4 on my car that has i-level F020-12-11-505?
> 
> Do I need to buy a token or anything if I still use e-sys 3.18.4?
> 
> ...


No, that is incorrect. If you car is at I-Level F020-12-11-505, you have ISTA/P 2.48.3 on it, which means you need 48.3 PSdZData. The F20 48.3 PSdZDa requires an updated Patch / Token, and while you could get that for E-Sys 3.18.4, you might as well just upgrade to E-Sys 3.22.5 at the same time.

PM sent.


----------



## Nick Y. (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Shawn, would you mind PM me the SP daten v48.3 link? thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nick Y. said:


> Hi Shawn, would you mind PM me the SP daten v48.3 link? thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## danrp (May 30, 2012)

Hi Shawn, would you please also PM me the v48.3 link? Cheers.


----------



## danrp (May 30, 2012)

Hi Shawn, could you also PM me where I can buy a token, I'm assuming my Jan 2013 F31 is going to need the latest V48.3 data therefore the latest E-sys?


----------



## hastighet (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi Shawn, could I trouble you for a link to 48.3? Thanks in advance.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Shawn,
Just got my 2013 550xi, really nice. Just coded the car with 48.3. I noticed a few of the modules did not match the cheat sheet. But the options still worked. Only 1 issue, DVD in motion, I did find the parameters but the defaults were nict_active for the speed lock options? I did not want to change. Do I need an update? Also I am planning on the Dinan stage2. What data files do you want me to send you before I update.


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

spadae2 said:


> Shawn,
> Just got my 2013 550xi, really nice. Just coded the car with 48.3. I noticed a few of the modules did not match the cheat sheet. But the options still worked. Only 1 issue, DVD in motion, I did find the parameters but the defaults were nict_active for the speed lock options? I did not want to change. Do I need an update? Also I am planning on the Dinan stage2. What data files do you want me to send you before I update.


They values are that way on the '12 and '13 F30's too.

On the F30, if you just change the werte value to FF (leaving the value at nicht_aktiv), coding fails (at least it did for me).

What I do now is to change the value from nicht_aktiv to one of the other available kmh values (min and max are different). That change also changes the werte value to match. I.e. if you select 8_kmh, the werte is changed to 08.

Then I change the werte to FF. Repeat this for the other one and then change the VIDEO_NUR_MIT_HANDBREMSE value and you are done.

I've coded this on at least a dozen F30's and it works perfectly.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Thanks!*

I will test that but I am sure your are right. tx


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

*help!*

I made the code for the comfort access to close from the fob but I must have made a mistake. Now nothing will work, other than unlocking and locking. The windows and sunroof will not open or close. I check the options for coding the close, but it seems I changed something in the CAS to prevent either from working. Help!

Please see the screen shot of the CAS


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Car back to normal*

I was able to get the FOB to open. But everytime I code them to close, them seem to default back. Here is the latest settings (screen shot). ????


----------



## majortruevil (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi all,

looking for a location to download the latest PSDZdata, i need 48.1 for my car but if some has a link to something newer it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

spadae2 said:


> I was able to get the FOB to open. But everytime I code them to close, them seem to default back. Here is the latest settings (screen shot). ????


It looks like you are changing the wrong value.

Leave KOMFORT*OEFFNUNG*_FB alone. it should be aktiv by default.

You only need to change KOMFORT*SCHLIESSUNG*_FB to aktive (werte=00).

You don't need to change anything else in this section for the mirror/window closing feature.

Did you also change the other section too?

ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG 
ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG

both have to be set to aktiv.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks! Quick question what are the werte (values) . I see on the cheat sheet - aktiv / Werte=01 for both:
ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG
ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG
Correct?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spadae2 said:


> Shawn,
> Just got my 2013 550xi, really nice. Just coded the car with 48.3. I noticed a few of the modules did not match the cheat sheet. But the options still worked. Only 1 issue, DVD in motion, I did find the parameters but the defaults were nict_active for the speed lock options? I did not want to change. Do I need an update? Also I am planning on the Dinan stage2. What data files do you want me to send you before I update.


I think Frogman answered your question. Just know that for 2013 with new iDrive, HU_CIC is now HU_NBT, and that CMB_MEDIA and CMB_ECALl are built into HU_NBT.

I don't need any files, but thanks anyway.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spadae2 said:


> Thanks! Quick question what are the werte (values) . I see on the cheat sheet - aktiv / Werte=01 for both:
> ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG
> ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG
> Correct?


99% of the time, you will change the Dropdown box selection paramter, and you will not change the Werte Value. Only in special cases like DVD-In-Motion for example do you change the Werte Value. In either case, you change only one or the other, but not both simultaneously. For the above, you change only to aktiv or nicht_aktiv, and leave the Werte values alone.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

danrp said:


> Hi Shawn, could you also PM me where I can buy a token, I'm assuming my Jan 2013 F31 is going to need the latest V48.3 data therefore the latest E-sys?





hastighet said:


> Hi Shawn, could I trouble you for a link to 48.3? Thanks in advance.


PM's sent.


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

spadae2 said:


> Thanks! Quick question what are the werte (values) . I see on the cheat sheet - aktiv / Werte=01 for both:
> ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG
> ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG
> Correct?


Yes. The only weird one is the KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB one.

If you follow Shawn's rules, you won't go wrong!


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Frogman and Shawn! It was a little foggy in my brain at 3:30AM


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

Friends don't let friends hack their expensive machines at 3:30am!


----------



## coyote96 (Jul 27, 2004)

I had my car serviced last week and they updated the software (I'll check the version tonight) and when I was coding the changes back into the car some of the files would error during the "Read Coding Data" of the CADF step. I am running 3.1.8.4 with 48.1. Do I need to update to the 48.3?

Thanks!


----------



## ulkniya (Feb 22, 2013)

*please*

Please send me the link
Thanks in advance very much


----------



## kazoo (Feb 14, 2013)

Hello Shawn,
please teach me.

I have the PSdZData47.5, 48.3. , Esys 3.18.4 .

I didn't save before PSdZData48.3 install.

but now,My problem is when I start E-sys and then click "connect" button, I got
an error message" Set Psdz-Root "c:\Data" failed! [c073], Not exactly one
current jar version. [748] SYSTEM_ERROR". Is there anyone can give me
some suggestion. Thank you.

my car 2012.11 model F30 320i

Many Thanks!


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello again,
Everything is working now all good.But I did not find ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG in FRM. I am trying to stop the mirrors from folding in on comfort close from the FOB. Is that why?
TX,
ER


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

spadae2 said:


> Hello again,
> Everything is working now all good.But I did not find ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG in FRM. I am trying to stop the mirrors from folding in on comfort close from the FOB. Is that why?
> TX,
> ER


The mirrors should only fold in after holding the lock button for about 2 seconds.

What is the name of your CAFD file? It will be something like XXXXXXX-123_456_789.

We can look it up and see what's available in that version of your FRM.


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

The car is a 2013 F10 550xi. I can see a video of the same car with the windows going up, but the mirrors do not move.

The file name is CAFD_0000012F_003_011

CAF[FRM_03CT]


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

Your FRM is different from what I'm used to on the F30. The Werte values will probably be different too, so just change the value names.

So, according to the F10 cheat sheet, you need to set:

FRM / 3020 / ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG to aktiv

(there is no ASP_AUSKLAPPEN_NACH_KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG in your FRM)

and 

CAS / 3003 / KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB to aktiv
CAS / 3003 / KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA to aktiv (if you have CA).

That should be it for the F10. You shouldn't have to change anything else.

Did you also set the CAS value?


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes, it works, but I tying not to have the mirrors not fold in. The video on you shows that exactly on the F10


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Shawn, 
can i bother you for the link of 48.3?
Cheers,
Nison


----------



## foglight (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Shawn,
I'm a newbie of this forum and would like to have the PSdZData 48.3. Would you pm me the link?
Many Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> Hi Shawn,
> can i bother you for the link of 48.3?
> Cheers,
> Nison





foglight said:


> Hello Shawn,
> I'm a newbie of this forum and would like to have the PSdZData 48.3. Would you pm me the link?
> Many Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kazoo said:


> Hello Shawn,
> please teach me.
> 
> I have the PSdZData47.5, 48.3. , Esys 3.18.4 .
> ...


Where is your E-Sys data folder with the PSdZData located? C:\Data or C:\ESysData? If it is in C:\ESysData, you need to update E-Sys options and change it from C:\Data to C:\ESysData.


----------



## dbece (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi, are this daten valid for e89 group coding? If yes, please send me a link to download. Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dbece said:


> Hi, are this daten valid for e89 group coding? If yes, please send me a link to download. Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## foglight (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
Thank you very much for the PM and the link.
Alexander


----------



## coyote96 (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi Shawn, would you please send me the links to the 48.3 links. 
Thank you!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

coyote96 said:


> Hi Shawn, would you please send me the links to the 48.3 links.
> Thank you!!


PM sent.


----------



## till69 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would also need 48.2 and 48.3 ...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

till69 said:


> I would also need 48.2 and 48.3 ...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## kazoo (Feb 14, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Where is your E-Sys data folder with the PSdZData located? C:\Data or C:\ESysData? If it is in C:\ESysData, you need to update E-Sys options and change it from C:\Data to C:\ESysData.


Thank you.Shawn

psdzdata located C:\ESysData and E-Sys options located C:/ESysData.

Is it necessary to locate psdzdata into C:\?

Inside my C:\ is...

C:\ESysData\psdzdata
C:\E-sysprogram
C:\EDIABAS
C:\EC-Apps

Thanks a lot.


----------



## akiss (May 20, 2012)

You can put it where ever you want BUT you have to set the path to your data folder in the E-Sys options!

Andy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kazoo said:


> Thank you.Shawn
> 
> psdzdata located C:\ESysData and E-Sys options located C:*/*ESysData.
> 
> ...


If this is how your option is and not a typo, it is your problem:

C:*/*ESysData

It needs to be a backslash not a forward slash.


----------



## kazoo (Feb 14, 2013)

kazoo said:


> Thank you.Shawn
> 
> psdzdata located C:\ESysData and E-Sys options located C:\ESysData.
> 
> ...





shawnsheridan said:


> If this is how your option is and not a typo, it is your problem:
> 
> C:*/*ESysData
> 
> It needs to be a backslash not a forward slash.


thank you Shaown,
I am sorry, it miswrote.

Esys options located C\ EsysData.

location is no problem.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kazoo said:


> thank you Shaown,
> I am sorry, it miswrote.
> 
> Esys options located C\ EsysData.
> ...


Somehow your install is corrupt. I would uninstall E-Sys, Delete the C\EsysData folder, reinstall E-Sys using C\EsysData as the data directory when it prompts you, and then copy the PSdZData Folder back into C\EsysData.

Make sure you back up EDIABAS. I think when E-Sys Uninstalls, it will remove it. You of course will need to copy it back to C:\.


----------



## tech_cz (Feb 27, 2013)

May I also have link for:
48.3 PSdZData and Esys 3.22.5
Thanks a lot.

WBR, Marek


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tech_cz said:


> May I also have link for:
> 48.3 PSdZData and Esys 3.22.5
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> WBR, Marek


PM sent.


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

Shawn, are we expecting any psdz version soon after 48.3?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

icuc said:


> Shawn, are we expecting any psdz version soon after 48.3?


49.0.3 was just released to Dealers.


----------



## josehp603 (Feb 28, 2013)

Shawn,

I currently have E-Sys 3.18.4 with psdzdata 47.5, however I just got my 2013 F30 335i and after checking the i-step i found out that it is F020-12-11-505, so I need psdzdata 48.3, can you PM me links for the full psdzdata 48.3 files.

I know I am new to the forum but I've been following the coding threads for a while until I got my car and I built my odb2 cable a couple of days ago.

Thanks!


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

josehp603 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I currently have E-Sys 3.18.4 with psdzdata 47.5, however I just got my 2013 F30 335i and after checking the i-step i found out that it is F020-12-11-505, so I need psdzdata 48.3, can you PM me links for the full psdzdata 48.3 files.
> 
> ...


I pm'ed you with the info that shawn provided to me


----------



## josehp603 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks, will download tonight to try it tomorrow, will post results!!


----------



## josehp603 (Feb 28, 2013)

Can I use it with E-Sys 3.18.4? Or do I have to install a newer E-SYS too?


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

josehp603 said:


> Can I use it with E-Sys 3.18.4? Or do I have to install a newer E-SYS too?


You need a patch for 3.18.4 or 3.22 with token.


----------



## tech_cz (Feb 27, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks Shawn.
I don´t want to bother you but may I also have pass for:v.48.1_SP-Daten

WBR, Marek


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tech_cz said:


> Thanks Shawn.
> I don´t want to bother you but may I also have pass for:v.48.1_SP-Daten
> 
> WBR, Marek


PM sent.


----------



## josehp603 (Feb 28, 2013)

I need the password for E-Sys 3.22.5 so I can use the psd 48.3 that I just downloaded.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

josehp603 said:


> I need the password for E-Sys 3.22.5 so I can use the psd 48.3 that I just downloaded.


PM sent.


----------



## gee33 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Shawn ,

i'm new here , do you mind sending me aPM with the links to 48.3 files for my new 535i F11 2013

thanks a lot 

G.


----------



## coco135 (Feb 20, 2013)

gee33 said:


> Hi Shawn ,
> 
> i'm new here , do you mind sending me aPM with the links to 48.3 files for my new 535i F11 2013
> 
> ...


Sent you the info that shawn provided to me


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hamyu said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I use ESYS3.18.4&psdzdata48.2
> but,my car(F30) after Update Programs on Dealer.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

josehp603 said:


> Anybody has links for the 56 cafd files added to psdzdata 49.0?


While I have not tested it, my guess given this is both a Major Release and that the security was revamped, is that the Full PSdZData with supporting java library's and other binaries will be needed.


----------



## f31hayato (Mar 6, 2013)

*please*

Can send me 48.2. please?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f31hayato said:


> Can send me 48.2. please?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## cwario (Mar 7, 2013)

May I also have link for:

48.3 PSdZData and E-sys 3.22.5

Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cwario said:


> May I also have link for:
> 
> 48.3 PSdZData and E-sys 3.22.5
> 
> Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## f31hayato (Mar 6, 2013)

*please*

Can send me E-sys 3.18.4 and 48.1. please?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f31hayato said:


> Can send me E-sys 3.18.4 and 48.1. please?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## fanduk (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello Shawnsheridan,

Can you please PM me with the link to PSdZData 48.3

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fanduk said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan,
> 
> Can you please PM me with the link to PSdZData 48.3
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Kanuk (Jun 18, 2012)

zms said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> My F10 550 is at the dealer today for service, I was told that they will update/reflash all ECUs with the new BMW software (don't know yet which version exactly). I used to code the car with PDSZ 47.5 (that was available through this forum), do I need to download the 48.2 now or 48.3 in order for me to recode the car? if I needed 48.3, then do I need to download 48.2 first then addon the additional files from 48.3? please PM the required links.
> 
> Many Thanks


Shawn, I noticed you sent the PM's for the links (I'm going to use the link you sent me for the 2013 nav update, cuz I browsed around and found the PDSZ Data links).

Question: Do we have to follow the steps for upgrade, or can we just upgrade right away?

Furthermore, my dealer won't "update" my software, and told me its out of warranty because someone has coded the vehicle without BMW's knowledge. Are they allowed to do this? :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kanuk said:


> Shawn, I noticed you sent the PM's for the links (I'm going to use the link you sent me for the 2013 nav update, cuz I browsed around and found the PDSZ Data links).
> 
> Question: Do we have to follow the steps for upgrade, or can we just upgrade right away?
> 
> Furthermore, my dealer won't "update" my software, and told me its out of warranty because someone has coded the vehicle without BMW's knowledge. Are they allowed to do this? :dunno:


You can upgrade whenever you want.

I have never heard of any dealer refusing to update a car and claim it is out of warranty due to coding. What happened exactly? How did they even know your car was coded?


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

Kanuk said:


> Furthermore, my dealer won't "update" my software, and told me its out of warranty because someone has coded the vehicle without BMW's knowledge. Are they allowed to do this? :dunno:


Really? Did you get a written proof saying that your vehicle is out of warranty..

If this is true then we will be screwed big time.


----------



## Johnnysunyi (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

New friend from China, could you pls send me the 48.3 download link and where I can purchase the e sys 3.22.5? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Johnnysunyi said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> New friend from China, could you pls send me the 48.3 download link and where I can purchase the e sys 3.22.5? Thanks.


PM Sent.


----------



## Kanuk (Jun 18, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can upgrade whenever you want.
> 
> I have never heard of any dealer refusing to update a car and claim it is out of warranty due to coding. What happened exactly? How did they even know your car was coded?


They said it had to do with the fact my car had extra features not delivered with the vehicle,(mind you I have not changed my VO, just FDL coding completed, mirrors, trunk closing, etc)

I have no idea how they found out to be honest. I think it might be hocus pocus.


----------



## TRIPLE_O (Feb 22, 2012)

Kanuk, they are trying to pull one over on you!!! :rofl:

I suggest taking a more assertive approach.


----------



## haru (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Shawn
My car is F30 CIC F20-12-11-505. 
Can PM me the contact for new updated E-Sys Patch and EST Token ?


----------



## F30_320dA (Mar 17, 2013)

@shawnsheridan:

Hello, can you also sent me a PM with a link to E-sys 3.18.4 and 48.1.
I need it for an F30.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rhino707 (Mar 2, 2013)

F30_320dA said:


> @shawnsheridan:
> 
> Hello, can you also sent me a PM with a link to E-sys 3.18.4 and 48.1.
> I need it for an F30.
> ...


Hi Shawn,

New owner here who'd also appreciate the link for a new F30.

Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

haru said:


> Hi Shawn
> My car is F30 CIC F20-12-11-505.
> Can PM me the contact for new updated E-Sys Patch and EST Token ?





F30_320dA said:


> @shawnsheridan:
> 
> Hello, can you also sent me a PM with a link to E-sys 3.18.4 and 48.1.
> I need it for an F30.
> ...





Rhino707 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> New owner here who'd also appreciate the link for a new F30.
> 
> Many thanks.


PM's sent.


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

Dear shawnsheridan
I just have a new F25 X3
Now I have psdzdata 47.5.
Can you give me the new data file to download?
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacoj said:


> Dear shawnsheridan
> I just have a new F25 X3
> Now I have psdzdata 47.5.
> Can you give me the new data file to download?
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

got your pm.....you are so kind^^ thanks


----------



## mougwai (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking for pszd 48.3 with token

thanks you .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mougwai said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for pszd 48.3 with token
> 
> thanks you .


PM sent.


----------



## jamesmanning (May 7, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


48.3 please shawn


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jamesmanning said:


> 48.3 please shawn


PM sent.


----------



## locobmw (Mar 26, 2013)

Need sp-daten 48.3 or 49 or even 49.1 plz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

locobmw said:


> Need sp-daten 48.3 or 49 or even 49.1 plz


PM sent.


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi shawnsheridan
Do you have the software for the E70 coding??


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi shawnsheridan
Do you have the software for the E70 coding??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacoj said:


> Hi shawnsheridan
> Do you have the software for the E70 coding??


PM sent.


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks shawnsheridan
Do you know how to install the ista-p??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacoj said:


> Thanks shawnsheridan
> Do you know how to install the ista-p??


Install it how? You either have a Native version that runs on a specific dedicated laptop, or you have a Virtual Machine (VM) version that you just open in VMWare, which is what most people have.


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi shawnsheridan
I have use VM, but there is no any install inside.
I have a problem with my f25 x3 about cic, when I turn to the "car system information" (I don't know the english version for this) in the menu 
the monitor will jump but other selection will not, did I do something wrong with coding??
Can you help me with this??
thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacoj said:


> Hi shawnsheridan
> I have use VM, but there is no any install inside.
> I have a problem with my f25 x3 about cic, when I turn to the "car system information" (I don't know the english version for this) in the menu
> the monitor will jump but other selection will not, did I do something wrong with coding??
> ...


Thers in no install. You just launch VMWare, then open the ISTA/P .vmx file, and then Power on the ISTA/P Virtual Machine. That's it.

In any event, you can do everything in E-Sys that ISTA/P can do, except a full Measures Plan, so I am not sure what it is you are trying to do with ISTA/P.

If your CIC was fine before you coded it, and now it has a problem, just reset HU_CIC by VO Coding it.

Connect => Read FA => Activate FA => Read VCM => Right-Click on HU_CIC (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

THANKS shawnsheridan
I'll try it later.
May I have the password for the 48.3?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacoj said:


> THANKS shawnsheridan
> I'll try it later.
> May I have the password for the 48.3?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## bodek_wr (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi shawnsheridan
Do you have the software for the E70 coding??

thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacoj said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Which software should I use for the v.49.0_SP-Daten_E70?? INPA or ESYS
> And How??
> 
> Thanks


For E70, you can not use E-Sys, period.

For coding, you need NCS Expert with SP-Daten. For diagnosis, you can use INPA. I can't tell you how to use either, because I do not work with Exx Chassis cars.


----------



## tm1212 (Apr 6, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
sorry I'm a newer for this
Can you tell me how can I add VO to FA (i.e 8TH to VO)

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacoj said:


> Hi Shawn,
> sorry I'm a newer for this
> Can you tell me how can I add VO to FA (i.e 8TH to VO)
> 
> Thanks


It won't do you a damn bit of good my friend. SLI requires FSC Code Imported and Activated in KAFAS module.

Here is how though:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=327696&d=1338725691


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

thanks Shawn

I just want to activate the internet 615, 614....etc in my car
not SLI yet

Thanks again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacoj said:


> thanks Shawn
> 
> I just want to activate the internet 615, 614....etc in my car
> not SLI yet
> ...


Ok. Well that's the procedure then.


----------



## pacoj (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
Why I can not press the edit button in step 3??
the edit button is reverse white.
What should I do??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pacoj said:


> thanks Shawn
> 
> I just want to activate the internet 615, 614....etc in my car
> not SLI yet
> ...


You need to hit Save First, and then Edit. The Guide leaves out this fact.


----------



## jeddel (Apr 13, 2013)

*pszdata v48.3*

Hi Shawn,
please be so kind and sent me link for V48.3 + PW. 
Another question. What do I need if I only want to read and delede errors for an F25 (no coding). Do I have to use e-sys or is INPA the right choice

thanks a lot Jeddel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jeddel said:


> Hi Shawn,
> please be so kind and sent me link for V48.3 + PW.
> Another question. What do I need if I only want to read and delede errors for an F25 (no coding). Do I have to use e-sys or is INPA the right choice
> 
> thanks a lot Jeddel


PM sent.


----------



## YuSuK (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

The program of my car(F10 523i) has been updated yesterday,
and current I-LEVEL is "F010-13-03-503"

So, I need E-Sys 3.22.5 and PSDZDATA49.1 (and also Token?).
Can you please send me the links to E-sys 3.22.5 and PSDZDATA49.1?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## YuSuK (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

The program of my car(F10 523i) has been updated yesterday,
and current I-LEVEL is "F010-13-03-503"

So, I need E-Sys 3.22.5 and PSDZDATA49.1 (and also Token?).
Can you please send me the links to E-sys 3.22.5 and PSDZDATA49.1?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

YuSuK said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> The program of my car(F10 523i) has been updated yesterday,
> and current I-LEVEL is "F010-13-03-503"
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## josehp603 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi guys,

This week I may take the car to the dealer to perform an alignment, should I be worried because I have coded my car? Will they look at other things while they do the alignment?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

josehp603 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This week I may take the car to the dealer to perform an alignment, should I be worried because I have coded my car? Will they look at other things while they do the alignment?


I wouldn't worry at all, especially for a wheel alignment.


----------



## josehp603 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Shawn, since I've done mods like removing the seatbelt ding I thought they might notice something different


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

josehp603 said:


> Thanks Shawn, since I've done mods like removing the seatbelt ding I thought they might notice something different


Generally they don't care unless you screw something up.


----------



## RASHID007 (Jul 14, 2012)

Some have asked me through PM how I got y-cable, bluetooth audio, and 2 phones at once to work. Here is the answer for all:

I followed these instructions and more in the same Thread to change the car to think I had package 6NK and since I had Nav and the Combox it worked.
http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13241326&postcount=1729

I followed these instructions and more in the same Thread to get the car to connect 2 bluetooth phones at the same time (mine and my wife's)
http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13206251&postcount=1511

And I followed this to no longer need the Y-Cable, now my iPhone 5 connects to car properly with just a regular apple cable.
http://www.f30post.com/forums/showpost.php?p=13224115&postcount=1561

I'm on expert, just followed those instructions and don't know the reason why things work. Benefited from work of others.

Good luck.


----------



## fennec78 (May 1, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the links to PSdZData 48.3 and E-sys 3.22.5?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## fennec78 (May 1, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the links to PSdZData 48.3 and E-sys 3.22.5?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fennec78 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the links to PSdZData 48.3 and E-sys 3.22.5?
> Thanks in advance!


Why in the world would you pair 48.3 and 3.22.5? If you are going to use 3.22.5, why not use 49.1 PSdZData?


----------



## fennec78 (May 1, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why in the world would you pair 48.3 and 3.22.5? If you are going to use 3.22.5, why not use 49.1 PSdZData?


i have F21 m135i model december 2012, what versions do i need ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fennec78 said:


> i have F21 m135i model december 2012, what versions do i need ?


It depends on what version of ISTA/P was last used to program the car.

If it has not been programmed since Nov. 2012, you should be able to get by with E-Sys 3.18.4 and 48.2 PSdZData.

Anything from 48.3 on up for F2x will require updated E-Sys 3.22.5 and a new Patch / Token.


----------



## fennec78 (May 1, 2013)

thanks for your answer 

do you have links for PSdZData 48.2 please ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fennec78 said:


> thanks for your answer
> 
> do you have links for PSdZData 48.2 please ?


PM sent.


----------



## mycroftxxx (Feb 7, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why did you buy a K+DCAN USB Interface cable?
> 
> This is for use with older Exx Chassis.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shawn,

I successfully coded getting rid of disclaimers, one touch door open and remember auto start/stop functions today. I couldn't have done it without your help.

I'll probably do more, but for my first attempt, I'm pretty happy.

Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mycroftxxx said:


> Thanks Shawn,
> 
> I successfully coded getting rid of disclaimers, one touch door open and remember auto start/stop functions today. I couldn't have done it without your help.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## firebull (May 3, 2013)

could i also get the pm with the latest links please 

I just got my F31 330xd last week and need the software for coding now 

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

firebull said:


> could i also get the pm with the latest links please
> 
> I just got my F31 330xd last week and need the software for coding now
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!


PM sent.


----------



## asjsrs (May 5, 2013)

*PSdZData*

Hi

A complete newbie with this, but love to learn.

I have read this post with great interest.
I currently have a Bmw F30 model that I would like to code.
Downloaded Psdzdata 47.5 (but I believe this is too old for my car).
Also trying to download 48.3 but the download is so slow it will take approx 3 weeks at current download speed.

Would it be possible for you to send me the relevant like to update my current version so it will work on my F30

I have esys 3.18.4. is the ok for my car?

Regards

Tony


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asjsrs said:


> Hi
> 
> A complete newbie with this, but love to learn.
> 
> ...


It is impossible to know what will work on your specific car, without knowing which version of ISTA/P was last used to program your car. You can't go wrong though using E-Sys 3.22.5 and 49.3 PSdZData, although that requires buying an E-Sys patch / token.

It may be possible in your case to use E-Sys 3.18.4 with a maximum of 48.2 PSdZData on the F30 chassis, which costs nothing, so long as the car does not have anything newer than ISTA/P 2.48.2 on it. That said, eventually the car will be programmed again by the dealer, so you would just be prolonging the inevitable move to the newer versions anyway, so I personally consider this to be pointless.

PM sent.


----------



## asjsrs (May 5, 2013)

*E-sys*

Hi

Thanks for taking the time to send the pm.
My car was registered in September of last year, so I assume it was built around July 2012
Currently downloading the relevant E-Sys and psdzdata software you mention for my car.

Any advice of where to buy a enet cable from would be appreciated, or would you advice building my own?

You help is appreciated.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asjsrs said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to send the pm.
> My car was registered in September of last year, so I assume it was built around July 2012
> ...


Again, your build date is irrelevant. A 3 Year old car programed yesterday will have ISTA/P 2.49.3 on it, and it turn would need 49.3 PSdZData or SP-Daten.

*Ethernet to OBD2 cable (ENET) - 1.8 meters:*
*
http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=21*


----------



## asjsrs (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the link to the cable.

Fully understand regarding the relevance on the programming date as opposed to the build date.
What I meant was my car has not been to the dealers since I collected it new last September, so thought this may have given an idea of what software version could have been used given the time scale.
Look forward to coding my car when all is down loaded.

Thanks


----------



## swteng73 (May 6, 2013)

Hi Shawn, would you please also PM me the v48.3 link? Thanks


----------



## swteng73 (May 6, 2013)

Hi Shawn, would you please also PM me the v49.3 link? From what I read above having an F30 model I would need v49.3? I just got my car 2 weeks ago.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

swteng73 said:


> Hi Shawn, would you please also PM me the v49.3 link? From what I read above having an F30 model I would need v49.3? I just got my car 2 weeks ago.


PM sent.


----------



## mugeneuro (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please PM me the psdzData 48.3.

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mugeneuro said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM me the psdzData 48.3.
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## apbimmer (May 8, 2013)

Shawn, could I request the RAR password for 48.3 please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

apbimmer said:


> Shawn, could I request the RAR password for 48.3 please?


48.3 or 49.3?


----------



## apbimmer (May 8, 2013)

48.3 please. (have 49.3 already)
Still downloading and not sure at this stage whether I'll use Esys 318 and 48.3 or got with the later esys and 49.3. Cable should arrive any day now.
thanks in advance

Separate question, when cars are taken in for a normal service rather to than fix something, are dealer routinely upgrading the software or only to address issues?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

apbimmer said:


> 48.3 please. (have 49.3 already)
> Still downloading and not sure at this stage whether I'll use Esys 318 and 48.3 or got with the later esys and 49.3. Cable should arrive any day now.
> thanks in advance
> 
> Separate question, when cars are taken in for a normal service rather to than fix something, are dealer routinely upgrading the software or only to address issues?


PM sent.

I don't know about in the U.K, but in the U.S., Dealers will do everything they can to avoid programming a car. If there is a relevant SIB (Service Bulletin) for some issue that requires programming, usually you still have to twist their arm to apply the SIB to your car.


----------



## silentbob335d (May 15, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please send me the link for the v48.2 

Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

silentbob335d said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the link for the v48.2
> 
> Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## cchris (May 19, 2013)

Hello, I am new here and just found the e-sys 3.18.4 with the 47.5 PSdZ data but it seems it's not updated for my F30. I would be grateful if someone could guide me how to get the right PSdZ data. Thank you very much.
Christian


----------



## cchris (May 19, 2013)

Hello, I am new here and just found the e-sys 3.18.4 with the 47.5 PSdZ data but it seems it's not updated for my F30. I would be grateful if someone could guide me how to get the right PSdZ data. Thank you very much.
Christian


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cchris said:


> Hello, I am new here and just found the e-sys 3.18.4 with the 47.5 PSdZ data but it seems it's not updated for my F30. I would be grateful if someone could guide me how to get the right PSdZ data. Thank you very much.
> Christian


PM sent.


----------



## darkiedm4 (Jun 1, 2013)

Could I get a PM to find latest psdzdata? I am stuck with 47.5 versions

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

darkiedm4 said:


> Could I get a PM to find latest psdzdata? I am stuck with 47.5 versions
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## https://www.bim (Jun 21, 2013)

hi,
i m new to the coding.
i have a F10. i m using e-sys 3.18.4 with Psdzdata 49.4.
it seen everything ok, it connected with my car, but when i try to apply the setting. it come up with an error message cddeploy processedwitherror at the end. 
i read on the forum. some people mention, the token is expired or something to cause such error. did any one have solution? please help
thanks a lot


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

You need to upgrade your Esys to 3.22.5.

Shawn would provide all necessary information.


----------



## https://www.bim (Jun 21, 2013)

icuc said:


> You need to upgrade your Esys to 3.22.5.
> 
> Shawn would provide all necessary information.


can u PM me with the new e-sys.
thx a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

https://www.bim said:


> can u PM me with the new e-sys.
> thx a lot


PM sent.


----------



## cchris (May 19, 2013)

I have the same problem as mentioned below with my F30.
https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669629&page=2

As it seems to be a Psdz version problem, what Psdz should I use ? Or maybe a token problem ? 
I have the 49.3 with eSys 3.22.5. It should have solved the problem !



simonchs said:


> anyone got issue when using 48.3 psdzdata? i've got the following error when code FDL my F20; when i roll back to full set 47.7 psdzdata + 48.1 update files, everything back to normal again.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cchris said:


> I have the same problem as mentioned below with my F30.
> https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=669629&page=2
> 
> As it seems to be a Psdz version problem, what Psdz should I use ? Or maybe a token problem ?
> I have the 49.3 with eSys 3.22.5. It should have solved the problem !


You need to try with full 49.4 PSdZData.

PM sent.


----------



## lbaum (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi! So here I am... another newbie to this forum 

I drive a 530d F11 from 2011 and already considered coding it for a long time now. Got myself an ethernet cable, E-Sys 3.18 and the 46.3 data files ... however, somehow I didn't find the time to get working on it, so I never really connected my laptop... :-(

Now yesterday, my Bimmer was in for maintenance and got all the latest software flashed. I specifically asked for it as I read about a few bugs of the older software and especially about some new features in the new software (like the possibility of coding the HUD to show playlists etc...).

I haven't looked at the integration level yet, but I assume it's now the latest available for the F11. Which leaves me with the "problem" that I'll have to get the new E-Sys and the latest data files...
Can someone (Shawn?) send me a PM with links / instructions ?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## lbaum (Jul 10, 2013)

oops -- double posted =:-O


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lbaum said:


> Hi! So here I am... another newbie to this forum
> 
> I drive a 530d F11 from 2011 and already considered coding it for a long time now. Got myself an ethernet cable, E-Sys 3.18 and the 46.3 data files ... however, somehow I didn't find the time to get working on it, so I never really connected my laptop... :-(
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## lbaum (Jul 10, 2013)

thanks a lot for this super fast response! You really rock!


----------

